# Ski Sundown 1.16.13



## gmcunni (Jan 16, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: *1.16.13

*Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown

*Conditions: *4" pow, light rain

*Trip Report: *Arrived just @ 9 and booted up quickly.  Due to the light rain and an achy knee i opted for a 2 hour ticket.

first run down Gunbarrel was good.  lots of tracks already there but was able to find untracked on the sides.   Snow was a little heavy,  light rain falling and and the fresh pow was soaking it up.

Gunny, Stinger, Temptor and Nor' Easter were all ungroomed and fun to ski.  as the hill got tracked out the snow got heavier as the light rain continued to fall.  Canyon Run was well groomed a fun to rip a few times.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 16, 2013)

gmcunni said:


>



Nice fresh tracks


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 16, 2013)

about time we got a sundown report. thought maybe there was some sort of blackout going on. where's greg, bvibert, two knees & the usual krewe? did they all move to tahoe or something ...

looks great btw ...


----------



## Mikey1 (Jan 16, 2013)

I was there as well this morning, didn't see you though, we must have been on different laps. Fun morning in the CT "Powder", gotta get it when we can! Hope your knee doesn't stay cranky.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 17, 2013)

skiadikt said:


> about time we got a sundown report. thought maybe there was some sort of blackout going on. where's greg, bvibert, two knees & the usual krewe? did they all move to tahoe or something ...
> 
> looks great btw ...




Just waiting for the "Legit terrain"

Steveo


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kudos to Sundown for letting it be, Mohawk groomed the middles of the trails.  Still had fun on the sides of the trails, though.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 19, 2013)

powhunter said:


> Just waiting for the "Legit terrain"



Elvis is in the house.   Webcam shows moguls at the bottom of stinger, they are for the king of the mountain comp held today. 

I think I will be sick this thurs or friday.


----------



## Nick (Jan 22, 2013)

I love the bumps they do at Sundown. Wachusett has a few nice stretches but I'd love to see more of that.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> I love the bumps they do at Sundown. Wachusett has a few nice stretches but I'd love to see more of that.



The course Sundown seeds on Exhibition is slightly longer than the one on 10th, imo thats a wash. And to give wachusetts credit, they try to seed 10th as soon as they can. What irks me about wachusetts is that the seed formation is too tight, my last time up (1/13), the bumps were so closely spaced it was hard to make zipperline turns and get any decent speed. The same can be said for the formation at Hitchcock. 

Truth be told, I have given up on wachusetts given sundown knows how to seed a very good formation. Better yet, they leave the bumps alone so they it can get deeply rutted and forces skiers to more use technical skills. 

BTW,I have yet to see a deeply rutted course on the wachusetts.


----------

